# New Gibson Super D Owner



## NWGibson (Aug 6, 2012)

My Fiance and I recently picked up a Gibson Super D. The previous owner had passed away and his widow had it restored. It's obviously a 1 owner tractor and not only did it have a TON of original pins and brackets but it also came with a plow, disc, and cultivator! I will be posting a picture (soon) of this gorgious machine....only one small miscue by the restorer...they put a SD sticker package on it and I'm in need of the Super D badges. I'm on the prowl for the correct badging. I read that the Model letters and the serial number is on the right inner frame...I also read that there are two different manufacturing runs. Does anyone know , roughly, what the number is the first run ended on? Does the first run and the second run have different badging? Our Gibson has red rear innner rims and am hoping to talk to the nice lady whom we purchased it from (a friend of mine was selling it for her) and see if there are any pictures and/or details we can obtain from her. If it had yellow inner rear rims does this also change things? Have a ton more questions but will spread them out as I go. Only had it for a few days and still in the Rockford phase....Any info is appreciated!! Thanks!


----------

